# CC&R's



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

CC&R's = Covenants, Codes, and Restrictions.

Can be a blessing or a curse, depending upon your needs and goals.You may have just found a quaint and tidy little homestead of your dreams, but you just can not control anything your neighbors do on THEIR property.

I actually prefer some sort of order in a neighborhood or subdivision. I have seen so many people buy a beautiful piece of property, did all the research, due diligence, etc. Only to find out after moving there, or a few years down the road, that the neighbors have decided to let their property go to hell. (Junked cars, Trash, Garbage, Meth Lab, Loud Music at all hours, etc.) Why? because they can. So much for YOUR property values and "quiet enjoyment".

Any experience or opinions on CC&R's from my fellow forumites?

Chaz


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

HOA's suck... 

Live and let live... 

If you don't like what a neighbor does, move back into a neighborhood with a HOA so you can worry about what your neighbor does...

I live in a hood that has an HOA, and I can't wait to get out of it.. . When I pull my trailer in for a night or two to load it up before taking it to the farm, the neighbors all get up in arms because there's a mean black nasty ugly looking trailer sitting in MY driveway for a couple days...

I tell them to mind their own business... Thankfully the rule on trailers says I can't park it there habitually... I don't call a couple nights a month habitually... What is nice about that HOA rule, is it forces me to park it at a friends house in another state, thus getting out of the personal property tax since it doesn't reside in the state..


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> CC&R's = Covenants, Codes, and Restrictions.
> 
> Can be a blessing or a curse, depending upon your needs, desires, and goals.


To each his own folks. 


It may start with one homeowner with a trailer "for a couple of days", but before long everyone is doing that...Or Worse. A recipe for disorder and chaos. Besides, it's no big surprise, you agreed to CC&R's when you purchased the property.



> I live in a hood that has an HOA, and I can't wait to get out of it


I'll wager the feeling is mutual.


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

The less restrictions the better IMO. 

Buy enough land and you don't really have to worry about neighbors.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

ozarkchaz said:


> I'll wager the feeling is mutual.


Not really.. the trailer is a new thing.... Other than that, I've been there a little over 7 years and get along with all the neighbors.. It's just some busy body about 3 blocks down the street that runs around worrying about what everyone else is doing..


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

My apologies , my comment was harsh and judgemental. I was going to edit that. 




> It's just some busy body about 3 blocks down the street that runs around worrying about what everyone else is doing..


Perhaps it's the busy body that needs CC&R's LOL. I argree, nobody likes a troublemaker. :hrm:


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> Buy enough land and you don't really have to worry about neighbors


Easier said than done for most folks.


Besides....water, air, light, and noise pollution, have uncertain boundarys. The ideal is to be good stewards of the land, and still respect each others space.


----------



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> Not really.. the trailer is a new thing.... Other than that, I've been there a little over 7 years and get along with all the neighbors.. It's just some busy body about 3 blocks down the street that runs around worrying about what everyone else is doing..


 
I live in a neighborhood and feel your pain. I take care of my yard, house, etc. But I have gotten warning letters for some stupid things. Like setting the garbage out on Wednesday night (Thursday AM pickup), being out of town on Thursday and taking the trash can in on Friday. It seems they want you to pull the trash can back in the garage on Thursday night. 

I've also had a warning letter for a car parked in front of my house on the street for a week. I didn't even know who the car belonged to. Our HOA has a no overnight parking restrictions for residents. Guests are fine.

Can't wait to get a real chunk of land and not deal with HOA's.


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

ozarkchaz said:


> ... The ideal is to be good stewards of the land, and still respect each others space.


I can do that just fine without having some other "well-meaning" person determine what I can do on the property that I pay for.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lived with a HOA for 7 miserable years, my Mom currently lives with one, and I will never do that again, no matter what.

If you want good neighbors, not to have junky places around you, then move to a place where people are naturally neat and take care of things on their own. Here in NE Iowa, I am a slob compared to all the other farm neighbors, but the slobbiness is limited to my carport and weeds in my garden. It's Norwegian and German neat-freaks here. 

When a whole bunch of Hassidic Jews moved into the town nearby from NYC, they didn't mow their lawns and they parked their cars all over their front yards and stuff. The town got together and taught them how to do things properly, and now they are much neater. All the towns here have ordinances about mowing lawns and shoveling sidewalks for snow. But not so nasty like an HOA.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Some nasty goings on in some places i guess. "Some sort of order" and outright bullying are two totally different things. I have never experienced any of the problems with CC&R's like any of the posters above.

And...an HOA and CC&R's sometimes go hand in hand, but not always.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have lived in both situations. Sometimes they have helped protect my investment from my neighbor's choices and sometimes I felt unnecessarily restricted. My current position is this -- in all choices we decide what is important to us and what we are willing to give up, to get what we want. If you want a documented set of rules and an enforcement team to help protect your investment more than you want the freedom to do whatever you want - an HOA may not be all bad-just don't whine when they restrict you too. If it is more important to have flexibility and freedom with your land and you are willing to give up the external rules/enforcement help - then probably an HOA would be a problem, just don't whine when a neighbor puts a heap of rusting parts on their front yard, directly in your line of sight.
What I do know is that you should never, never, never expect others to just 'be nice' and respect your privacy, investment, land, choice of music, etc. like you do. They won't. Pick your poison, don't whine and if it doesn't work out, always have an escape plan. my 2 cents.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Kinda funny.. I've never given a care what my neighbors do or have in their yard, yet I've had a lot seem to care about what I do.. 

I'm pretty tired of living in a society where everyone wants to run and rule your life.. It's bad enough we get it from the government, but to deal with it from busy body neighbors is a little too much... 

And hence the reason I bought a bunch of land out in the middle of nowhere and am working towards getting moved there...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I live in an area where there is no zoning, building codes, (other than state imposed plumbing codes) and get along just fine. I have enough to do "controlling" the 37 acres that I hold a deed to, I dont feel any need to control my neighbors property and their business too. For those who feel the need to control their neighbors property.... buy it from them and tend to it to suit yourself.


----------

